# Fioramonti ordina:”Via Crocifisso dalle aule. Si Ius Culturae”



## admin (1 Ottobre 2019)

Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.



Penso che arriverà un processo di Norimberga anche per questi disgraziati.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che arriverà un processo di Norimberga anche per questi disgraziati.



Ma facciamo fuori qualsiasi simbolo, anche la bandiera italiana. Tanto a che serve, dobbiamo globalizzarci.

E facciamo suonare una musica tribale al posto dell'inno, troppi richiami alla nazione e alle tradizioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.



Valuterei lo ius culturae, ma con orizzonte temporale leggermente più lungo, finite le medie mi pare più opportuno rispetto alle semplici elementari.

Ma il ministro dell'istruzione non ha cose più importanti da pensare rispetto al crocifisso in aula? (che poi lo levassero e basta, non se ne accorgerebbe nessuno e almeno si finisce di parlarne)

Quando si prenderà in mano la modifica del'iter scolastico riducendo la scuola primaria a 4 anni, e idem con la scuola superiore salvo gli istituti tecnici per i quali prevederei oltre ai 4 anni formativi due anni di tirocinio spesato dallo stato?

Dobbiamo colmare il gap col resto del mondo, basta laureati a 30 anni, uno che è mediamente dotato a 18 anni può entrare in una facoltà, si recupererebbero due anni cruciali di accesso al mondo del lavoro.

Alla fine avremmo periti tecnici che finiscono come oggi il percorso scolastico ma con DUE anni alle spalle di tirocinio lavorativo, e laureati che a 21-23 anni sono già laureati anche con specializzazione..


----------



## zlatan (1 Ottobre 2019)

Che schifo....


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Penso che l'uso del crocifisso nelle scuole non sia una priorità alla fine la scuola è un'istituzione laica, essendolo lo stato. Ma per questi sinistroidi deve essere tolto, non per il suddetto motivo, ma per fare il piacere agli islamici. Infatti, il loro obiettivo, oltre a togliere i crocefissi è modificare i presepi e i canti di natale per non offendere i musulmani ed in alcune scuole di città sotto l'amministrazione del PD è già stato fatto.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.


Sempre stato favorevole. Lo stato e la scuola pubblica sono laici: niente simboli religiosi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Ottobre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Sempre stato favorevole. Lo stato e la scuola pubblica sono laici: niente simboli religiosi.



In linea di massima sono d'accordo, però anche restasse non mi turberebbe...è un qualcosa che non mi fa né caldo né freddo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.



Concordo al 100%.

Mi ricordo la mia Maestra che alle elementari ci faceva alzare in piedi a recitare il padre nostro e io dentro di me mi chiedevo perchè fossimo obbligati a tale recita che io non condividevo affatto.

Via i simboli religiosi. Toccano un aspetto troppo personale della vita delle persone per essere esposti come simboli di riferimento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso che arriverà un processo di Norimberga anche per questi disgraziati.



Forse non hai ben chiaro chi fossero gli imputati e gli accusatori a Norimberga..


----------



## diavolo (1 Ottobre 2019)

Anche la foto di Mattarella è un simbolo dal quale non si sentono rappresentati molti Italiani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe*”.



Noooo, perchè? 
Sai che bello sarebbe sputare sulla foto di Mattarella o disegnarci baffetti e corna?


----------



## Butcher (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Valuterei lo ius culturae, ma con orizzonte temporale leggermente più lungo, finite le medie mi pare più opportuno rispetto alle semplici elementari.
> 
> Ma il ministro dell'istruzione non ha cose più importanti da pensare rispetto al crocifisso in aula? (che poi lo levassero e basta, non se ne accorgerebbe nessuno e almeno si finisce di parlarne)
> 
> ...



Certo, in Italia a 40 anni sei considerato anche giovane in alcuni lavori. Mi viene una rabbia incredibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.



Ridicolaggine ai massimi livelli.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Ma il premier Conte non è devoto di Padre Pio? A questo punto, mi aspetto una foto del frate in ogni classe.


----------



## James Watson (1 Ottobre 2019)

Giusto così. E lo dico da Cristiano. Lo stato deve essere laico!


----------



## Andris (1 Ottobre 2019)

avete letto nei giorni scorsi renzi e di maio su tale ius culturae ?
"non è una priorità" per di maio e "non spingeremo se i 5stelle diranno no".
zingaretti non conta niente ovviamente,si continua finchè uno dei due non stacca la spina.

non si fa niente,sono solo posizioni personali di singoli ministri.
nel governo precedente c'era la fazione del presidente e qui ci sono tre con passato rosso che non riescono a reprimere,ma non sono i rossi che non comandano.
il ministro dell'istruzione non può imporre niente senza il consiglio dei ministri a supporto.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> avete letto nei giorni scorsi renzi e di maio su tale ius culturae ?
> "non è una priorità" per di maio e "non spingeremo se i 5stelle diranno no".
> zingaretti non conta niente ovviamente,si continua finchè uno dei due non stacca la spina.
> 
> ...


Cosa c’entrano i rossi con la laicità della scuola? In Francia sono tutti rossi?
La questione è che in Italia l’etichetta “rossi” si attribuisce a posizioni che altrove sono proprie dei liberali di destra, dei conservatori, dei socialdemocratici. 
Non a caso: queste tre posizioni sono le tre anime del nostro (molto) centro (poca) sinistra.


----------



## cris (1 Ottobre 2019)

Premettendo che siamo uno stato laico e i crocefissi in aula proprio non dovrebbero esserci.

In ogni caso mi sembra un tema frivolissimo, irrilevante. Sticazzi?!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Non lo toglieranno mai


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.



Lo Stato Italiano è giustamente laico, ma affonda le sue radici nella tradizione cristiana (come nel diritto romano anche). Dunque il Crocifisso è un simbolo che rappresenta non (solo) una religione, ma dei determinati valori, alla base della nostra storia: uguaglianza, fraternità. Inoltre, il Crocifisso da un qualcosa in più a chi è credente cristiano, mentre non toglie assolutamente nulla a chi non lo è!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Certo, in Italia a 40 anni sei considerato anche giovane in alcuni lavori. Mi viene una rabbia incredibile



Si ormai siamo a livello che se dici a uno di 70 anni che è vecchio si offende..


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ormai siamo a livello che se dici a uno di 70 anni che è vecchio si offende..



La terza età parte da 80 anni ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo Stato Italiano è giustamente laico, ma affonda le sue radici nella tradizione cristiana (come nel diritto romano anche). Dunque il Crocifisso è un simbolo che rappresenta non (solo) una religione, ma dei determinati valori, alla base della nostra storia: uguaglianza, fraternità. Inoltre, il Crocifisso da un qualcosa in più a chi è credente cristiano, mentre non toglie assolutamente nulla a chi non lo è!



Ad essere onesti è il contrario..un crocefisso in classe frega zero (finché qualcuno non dice di levarlo) agli studenti e genitori mentre disturba chi ha altra fede..
Sinceramente, una scuola laica deve essere laica, stop.
Per me sono polemiche sterili..ormai ci sono intere classi senza nemmeno un bambino italiano..di che parliamo?
La Fede va alimentata a casa, tanto a scuola mica si fanno dire le preghiere..

E sarebbe ora che le ore di Religione diventassero ore serie e non momenti di relax tra le lezioni col prof che si fa i cavoli suoi..oppure che le accorpino al programma di storia


----------



## Devil man (1 Ottobre 2019)

d'accordo in questo, ma nulla vieta a qualcuno d'indossare una croce come collana.. quindi mi chiedo.. che differenza fa se la vedo al collo di una insegnante o fissa al muro ?


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ad essere onesti è il contrario..un crocefisso in classe frega zero (finché qualcuno non dice di levarlo) agli studenti e genitori mentre disturba chi ha altra fede..
> Sinceramente, una scuola laica deve essere laica, stop.
> Per me sono polemiche sterili..ormai ci sono intere classi senza nemmeno un bambino italiano..di che parliamo?
> La Fede va alimentata a casa, tanto a scuola mica si fanno dire le preghiere..
> ...



Non disturba chi ha altra fede. Che disturbo è? E ripeto, non sta a representare la fede, ma determinati valori comuni


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non disturba chi ha altra fede. Che disturbo è? E ripeto, non sta a representare la fede, ma determinati valori comuni



Per un mussulmano un crocefisso rappresenta la Fede Cristiana (dovrebbe farlo anche per noi)..è come se tu vivessi in uno stato laico e a scuola ci fosse il muʾadhdhin che ti chiama l'ora della salat...

Insomma, io davvero non capisco a noi cosa cambia levarlo..di certo dalle scuole cristiane nessuno mai andrà a chiedere di farlo..

Mi pare voler polemizzare ad ogni costo..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non disturba chi ha altra fede. Che disturbo è? E ripeto, non sta a representare la fede, ma determinati valori comuni



Perchè appesa al muro di una scuola statale rappresenta che sei in uno stato cristiano.

Il che è errato, perchè il nostro stato è Laico. Un musulmano o un induista deve sentirsi a casa come un cristiano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo Stato Italiano è giustamente laico, ma affonda le sue radici nella tradizione cristiana (come nel diritto romano anche). Dunque il Crocifisso è un simbolo che rappresenta non (solo) una religione, ma dei determinati valori, alla base della nostra storia: uguaglianza, fraternità. Inoltre, il Crocifisso da un qualcosa in più a chi è credente cristiano, mentre non toglie assolutamente nulla a chi non lo è!



Esatto.


----------



## MarcoG (1 Ottobre 2019)

Io la vedo così. 

Il crocifisso deve esserci nelle aule e nelle scuole? No, non deve, può esserci. Come può esserci un Budda, o un qualsiasi simbolo religioso riconosciuto.

Va tolto per eguaglianza? No, basta semplicemente che ci sia spazio anche per altre religioni. Se lo stesso rappresenta un'offesa per altre culture purtroppo quelle culture non possono a loro volta interferire con le nostre, quindi pazienza.

Ogni camera quindi deve avere un crocifisso, un budda, un nostradamus? No, se ci sono più simboli religiosi li si raccoglie uno per scuola o uno per piano in una nicchia appositamente costruita.

Alla fine si fa un gran parlare, come se qui si sputasse in faccia alla religione cristiana, come se si fosse fedeli o infedeli. Questi discorsi lasciano il tempo che trovano in uno Stato laico e multietnico. Si deve solo trovare il modo di equilibrare dei valori e delle libertà. Io posso credere in Van Basten come mia religione, chi crede in Budda può credere in Budda... entrambi possiamo avere degli altarini... la libertà di ognuno finisce dove inizia quella degli altri.
Se di base ci sta un crocifisso per ogni classe non vedo il problema, sarebbe frutto della nostra posizione storica e sociale: mi starebbe bene fino a quando un buddista potesse chiedere e ottenere di portare una statuetta di Budda.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perchè appesa al muro di una scuola statale rappresenta che sei in uno stato cristiano.
> 
> Il che è errato, perchè il nostro stato è Laico. Un musulmano o un induista deve sentirsi a casa come un cristiano.



Sì, ma anche io voglio sentirmi a casa mia IN CASA MIA. Il crocifisso mi ci piace. Ma perché non si deve esporre le radici storiche e culturali del proprio paese? Perché viene qualcuno da fuori? Guarda che questa nazione non è un autobus. Codesto concetto andrà bene quando non esisteranno più stati né nazioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche io voglio sentirmi* a casa mia IN CASA MIA.* Il crocifisso mi ci piace. Ma perché non si deve esporre le radici storiche e culturali del proprio paese? Perché viene qualcuno da fuori? Guarda che questa nazione non è un autobus. Codesto concetto andrà bene quando non esisteranno più stati né nazioni.



Il problema è che si tratta solo di una ripicca sociale, dai su siamo onesti..gente che si batte per un crocifisso in aula del figlio a scuola e poi bestemmia in casa, o non va a messa da 10 anni (salvo funerali/matrimoni), che non ha mai letto due passi del Vangelo, che non prega...

Però l'importante, per le nostre radici, è che ci sia il crocefisso in aula..

Io credo che se prima di questa polemica avessero tolto i crocefissi di nascosto la notte senza dire nulla, se ne sarebbe accorto qualcuno solo perché c'era rimasta l'impronta pulita sul muro ingiallito..


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Valuterei lo ius culturae, ma con orizzonte temporale leggermente più lungo, finite le medie mi pare più opportuno rispetto alle semplici elementari.
> 
> Ma il ministro dell'istruzione non ha cose più importanti da pensare rispetto al crocifisso in aula? (che poi lo levassero e basta, non se ne accorgerebbe nessuno e almeno si finisce di parlarne)
> 
> ...



ma si la cittadinanza fuori dall'asilo dai!!

la scuola va riformata ma chi si impegna a 24 anni è fuori da ingegneria anche adesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Concordo al 100%.*
> 
> Mi ricordo la mia Maestra che alle elementari ci faceva alzare in piedi a recitare il padre nostro e io dentro di me mi chiedevo perchè fossimo obbligati a tale recita che io non condividevo affatto.
> 
> Via i simboli religiosi. Toccano un aspetto troppo personale della vita delle persone per essere esposti come simboli di riferimento.



non l'avremmo mai detto guarda hahahahahahha


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che si tratta solo di una ripicca sociale, dai su siamo onesti..gente che si batte per un crocifisso in aula del figlio a scuola e poi bestemmia in casa, o non va a messa da 10 anni (salvo funerali/matrimoni), che non ha mai letto due passi del Vangelo, che non prega...
> 
> Però l'importante, per le nostre radici, è che ci sia il crocefisso in aula..
> 
> Io credo che se prima di questa polemica avessero tolto i crocefissi di nascosto la notte senza dire nulla, se ne sarebbe accorto qualcuno solo perché c'era rimasta l'impronta pulita sul muro ingiallito..



Guarda, onestamente, io capisco benissimo il discorso della pluralità, la laicità e l'inclusione. E non voglio certo imporre niente a nessuno.

Trovo semplicemente fazioso andare a scomodare usanze e status centenari di un paese solo perché si "danneggerebbe" altre persone che sono venute qui, accolte da pochi anni. La loro cultura è da rispettare, ma hanno deciso loro di venire qui da noi e si devono adeguare, il crocefisso di certo non gli impedisce niente, siamo seri. Se lo ritengono blasfemo è un loro problema, pure io ritengo blasfemo mettere ad esempio il velo, che snatura la bellezza di una donna e la costringe a sudare quando fa caldo.

Non ho capito la polemica del crocefisso. Il problema mi sembra sollevato proprio dalle persone che lo vogliono togliere, non da quelle che lo vogliono tenere.

Tu toglieresti il cavallino rampante dalle Ferrari solo perché un'acquirente si lamenta che non gli piacciono i cavalli e ci vorrebbe una lucertola?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche io voglio sentirmi a casa mia IN CASA MIA. Il crocifisso mi ci piace. Ma perché non si deve esporre le radici storiche e culturali del proprio paese? Perché viene qualcuno da fuori? Guarda che questa nazione non è un autobus. Codesto concetto andrà bene quando non esisteranno più stati né nazioni.



Perfetto, concordo assolutamente.

Ed è proprio ciò a cui vogliono arrivare (col tempo): all’anticristico nuovo ordine mondiale, senza Stati nè nazioni. Nè, ovviamente, quel Cristo su cui è fondata la nostra civiltà (la *civiltà* europea è fondata sul Cristo e sul Cristianesimo, piaccia o no).

@Dovrebbe dunque la Costituzione europea, come chiede ora implicitamente Giovanni Paolo II, menzionare le religioni e riconoscere, come suggerisce Francesco Cossiga, le radici cristiane dell’ Europa? *Se accettassimo questi suggerimenti renderemmo onore alla verità. La storia politica dell’Europa è cristiana*” - (Sergio Romano, Corriere della Sera, 2002)

E Sergio Romano è uno storico ateo e anticlericale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per un mussulmano un crocefisso rappresenta la Fede Cristiana (dovrebbe farlo anche per noi)..è come se tu vivessi in uno stato laico e a scuola ci fosse il muʾadhdhin che ti chiama l'ora della salat...
> 
> Insomma, io davvero non capisco a noi cosa cambia levarlo..di certo dalle scuole cristiane nessuno mai andrà a chiedere di farlo..
> 
> Mi pare voler polemizzare ad ogni costo..



se gli da fastidio possono tranquillamente tornarsene a casa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma si la cittadinanza fuori dall'asilo dai!!
> 
> la scuola va riformata ma chi si impegna a 24 anni è fuori da ingegneria anche adesso.



Dall'asilo che uno finisce a 6 anni rispetto alle medie che uno finisce a 14 mi pare ci sia una notevole differenza..

si certo per carità, chi sta in regola con tutti gli esami (magari ha la fortuna che può solo studiare, qualcuno deve anche mantenersi agli studi..) finisce a 24 (dipende anche da quando è nato, se nasci nei primi mesi dell'anno perdi un anno con la scuola se non ti mandano a scuola prima)..ma vuol dire comunque entrare nel mondo del lavoro magari a 25-26..

Se uno a 21 anni avesse una laurea triennale potrebbe già introdursi nel mondo del lavoro se vuole, e lo farebbe con una laurea..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, onestamente, io capisco benissimo il discorso della pluralità, la laicità e l'inclusione. E non voglio certo imporre niente a nessuno.
> 
> Trovo semplicemente fazioso andare a scomodare usanze e status centenari di un paese solo perché si "danneggerebbe" altre persone che sono venute qui, accolte da pochi anni. La loro cultura è da rispettare, ma hanno deciso loro di venire qui da noi e si devono adeguare, il crocefisso di certo non gli impedisce niente, siamo seri. Se lo ritengono blasfemo è un loro problema, pure io ritengo blasfemo mettere ad esempio il velo, che snatura la bellezza di una donna e la costringe a sudare quando fa caldo.
> 
> ...



Ma sono paragoni che non hanno senso..la Ferrari è un brand privato che fa quello che vuole..la scuola PUBBLICA è di tutti, compresi mussulmani, ebrei, atei etc..
Perché dovrebbero stare 5 ore in classe con un crocefisso davanti al naso? Soprattutto visto che ai compagni "crisitiani" frega meno di zero che il crocefisso ci sia o meno..
La polemica è solo perché si vuole forzare una cosa facendola passare come chissà che usanza..
Idem il discorso velo..qui il burqa è VIETATO..il velo no (lo portava pure mia nonna tanto per dire) ma è una cosa privata, e allora vietiamo pure i cappellini col frontino? 

Ma le nostre radici sono nelle migliaia di chiese, non serve che un luogo pubblico diventi esibizione di simboli religiosi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se gli da fastidio possono tranquillamente tornarsene a casa...



Vabbé..questo è un discorso molto diverso..ripeto, si sta forzando una cosa che ha pochissimo valore per la gente, che non ha motivo legale di stare lì ma che serve solo a creare polemiche..


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma sono paragoni che non hanno senso..la Ferrari è un brand privato che fa quello che vuole..la scuola PUBBLICA è di tutti, compresi mussulmani, ebrei, atei etc..
> Perché dovrebbero stare 5 ore in classe con un crocefisso davanti al naso? Soprattutto visto che ai compagni "crisitiani" frega meno di zero che il crocefisso ci sia o meno..
> La polemica è solo perché si vuole forzare una cosa facendola passare come chissà che usanza..
> Idem il discorso velo..qui il burqa è VIETATO..il velo no (lo portava pure mia nonna tanto per dire) ma è una cosa privata, e allora vietiamo pure i cappellini col frontino?
> ...



Esatto, infatti il velo, il cappellino, etc sono scemenze. E almeno io, come tanti, non ci faccio caso. E perché mi devo preoccupare di una (Dio mi perdoni) scemenza come il crocefisso allora. C'è sempre stato. Il punto lo sappiamo benissimo qual'è, è cioè l'ideologia politica, tanto lì si va a rifinire. Mi piacerebbe sapere a quanti dà realmente fastidio nel profondo del loro cuore, pure i professanti di altre religioni. Arriveremo al punto che non si può indossare la maglietta del Milan perché se no si urtano i tifosi della Juve.

Ed il discorso del simbolo Ferrari che per te non c'entra, invece secondo me è fondamentale, perché non è un semplice disegnino, è un oggetto che scatena emozioni e contiene una storia, la vita e le imprese di tante persone, ovviamente in misura proporzionale, esattamente come il crocefisso.

Comunque pensatela come volete, a me se lo tolgono non dà fastidio, ma allora riapriamo pure le case chiuse e regolarizziamo la prostituzione, se proprio dobbiamo eliminare ogni traccia di influenza religiosa nel nostro mondo, e togliamo dalla strada queste poverine.

Di questi argomenti non ne parla mai nessuno, invece sul dannatissimo simbolo ci montiamo su delle polemiche infinite, e secondo me estremamente ideologiche.

Post di [MENTION=4357]sunburn[/MENTION] in 3 .. 2 .. 1 ..


----------



## fabri47 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Fidatevi, qui la laicità non c'entra NULLA. Gli stessi al potere che vogliono togliere il crocifisso, metterebbero volentieri reliquie islamiche. Questo è il loro compito, far sentire a casa non noi, ma i musulmani.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto, infatti il velo, il cappellino, etc sono scemenze. E almeno io, come tanti, non ci faccio caso. E perché mi devo preoccupare di una (Dio mi perdoni) scemenza come il crocefisso allora. C'è sempre stato. Il punto lo sappiamo benissimo qual'è, è cioè l'ideologia politica, tanto lì si va a rifinire. Mi piacerebbe sapere a quanti dà realmente fastidio nel profondo del loro cuore, pure i professanti di altre religioni. Arriveremo al punto che non si può indossare la maglietta del Milan perché se no si urtano i tifosi della Juve.
> 
> Ed il discorso del simbolo Ferrari che per te non c'entra, invece secondo me è fondamentale, perché non è un semplice disegnino, è un oggetto che scatena emozioni e contiene una storia, la vita e le imprese di tante persone, ovviamente in misura proporzionale, esattamente come il crocefisso
> 
> ...



Interamente d’accordo anche qui.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fidatevi, che gli stessi al potere che vogliono togliere il crocifisso, metterebbero volentieri reliquie islamiche. Questo è il loro compito, far sentire a casa non noi, ma i musulmani.



È chiaro. Tutto ciò che ricorda il Cristo non piace al principe di questo mondo e ai suoi (volontari o involontari) accoliti.

Una fede che lo riduce a semplice profeta, tra l’altro inferiore a Maometto, fede che predica la violenza verso i cani infedeli come via di salvezza, gli è invece assai gradita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche io voglio sentirmi a casa mia IN CASA MIA. Il crocifisso mi ci piace. Ma perché non si deve esporre le radici storiche e culturali del proprio paese? Perché viene qualcuno da fuori? Guarda che questa nazione non è un autobus. Codesto concetto andrà bene quando non esisteranno più stati né nazioni.



Non puoi sentirti a “casa tua” in una casa comune.
A me il crocefisso da un pó fastidio (senza entrare in dettaglio) e certamente non fa “Casa mia”, niente di piú distante che essere a casa mia e a casa delle mie figlie é stare in una stanza con il crocefisso.

Mettere il crocefisso non fa di una aula casa tua, ma una casa “non tua” per altri.
Ergo... va rimosso.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non puoi sentirti a “casa tua” in una casa comune.
> A me il crocefisso da un pó fastidio (senza entrare in dettaglio) e certamente non fa “Casa mia”, niente di piú distante che essere a casa mia e a casa delle mie figlie é stare in una stanza con il crocefisso.
> 
> Mettere il crocefisso non fa di una aula casa tua, ma una casa “non tua” per altri.
> Ergo... va rimosso.



Sì, ok va bene. Fino a dieci anni fa nessuno si è mai suicidato per il crocifisso, adesso è diventato la priorità #1 in Ita(g)lia. Praticamente un simbolo del male da eliminare come il Bafometto.

Pensatela come volete, dai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non puoi sentirti a “casa tua” in una casa comune.
> A me il crocefisso da un pó fastidio (senza entrare in dettaglio) e certamente non fa “Casa mia”, niente di piú distante che essere a casa mia e a casa delle mie figlie é stare in una stanza con il crocefisso.
> 
> Mettere il crocefisso non fa di una aula casa tua, ma una casa “non tua” per altri.
> Ergo... va rimosso.



Ma tu non eri mica cristiano (così ti eri dichiarato, forse ricordo male)?

Mi pareva tu fossi un tipico Cristiano BerGOGliano, confermi?



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok va bene. Fino a dieci anni fa nessuno si è mai suicidato per il crocifisso, adesso è diventato la priorità #1 in Ita(g)lia. Praticamente un simbolo del male da eliminare come il Bafometto.
> 
> Pensatela come volete, dai.



Non hanno altro da fare nella vita che occuparsi di problemi che non esistono.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se gli da fastidio possono tranquillamente tornarsene a casa...



Da fastidio anche a me, a mia madre che era insegnante e si é sempre battuta per la sua rimozione.
Io sono a casa mia, le mie figlie sono a casa loro e non si riconoscono in tale simbolo, anzi rappresenta se vogliamo l’oscurantismo che nei secoli ha combattuto tutto ció che é scienza e nella quale invece credo (criticamente).

Mi sembra solo una cosa fatta per creare un ambiente ostile all’immigrazione. Molti di quelli che vogliono mettere il crocefisso sono fortemente contrari a ció che il Papa dice e rappresenta.

Quindi lasciamo perdere la fede, i motivi sono di ostilitá verso “il diverso”.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma tu non eri mica cristiano (così ti eri dichiarato, forse ricordo male)?
> 
> Mi pareva tu fossi un tipico Cristiano BerGOGliano, confermi?
> 
> ...



Sono cresimato (perché cresciuto Cristiano cattolico, nonostante le loro diverse convinzioni dai miei genitori, per permettermi di scegliere).

Ma il tempo fa maturare.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Ottobre 2019)

E


gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche io voglio sentirmi a casa mia IN CASA MIA. Il crocifisso mi ci piace. Ma perché non si deve esporre le radici storiche e culturali del proprio paese? Perché viene qualcuno da fuori? Guarda che questa nazione non è un autobus. Codesto concetto andrà bene quando non esisteranno più stati né nazioni.



Anch’io sono a casa mia e il crocifisso mi piace solo in chiesa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono cresimato (perché cresciuto Cristiano cattolico, nonostante le loro diverse convinzioni dai miei genitori, per permettermi di scegliere).
> 
> Ma il tempo fa maturare.



Strano, ricordavo un tuo post nel quale avevi scritto cose di altro tenore, da Cristiano-Cattolico 2.0.



kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> E
> 
> Anch’io sono a casa mia e il crocifisso mi piace solo in chiesa



Avrebbe dovuto al limite essere fatto un referendum per vedere quanti italiani sarebbero stati d’accordo con una cosa del genere. Ma si sa che per certi sinistri sinistrati la gente va ammaestrata e bisogna tenere conto della loro opinione solo quando funzionale ai programmi dei padroni del vapore e delle elites mondialiste.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> E
> 
> Anch’io sono a casa mia e il crocifisso mi piace solo in chiesa



Bene, mi fa piacere per te se lo tolgono.

Io cercherò di sopravvivere, da perdente, come al solito.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo al 100%.
> 
> Mi ricordo la mia Maestra che alle elementari ci faceva alzare in piedi a recitare il padre nostro e io dentro di me mi chiedevo perchè fossimo obbligati a tale recita che io non condividevo affatto.
> 
> Via i simboli religiosi. Toccano un aspetto troppo personale della vita delle persone per essere esposti come simboli di riferimento.



Da quando sono al potere hanno parlato di ius culturae, ambientalismo, le mire espansionistiche dell'ex leader della """sinistra""" Renzi ed adesso hanno riesumato anche il tormentone del crocifisso, nascondendo sotto il tappeto problemi ben più gravi ed incombenti legati all'economia. Ma non era Salvini quello solo chiacchiere e poca sostanza?

Siete (non tutti, ma molti) più ultrà degli ultrà della Sud quando si affrontano i tempi politici.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Da quando sono al potere hanno parlato di ius culturae, ambientalismo, le mire espansionistiche dell'ex leader della """sinistra""" Renzi ed adesso hanno riesumato anche il tormentone del crocifisso, nascondendo sotto il tappeto problemi ben più gravi ed incombenti legati all'economia. Ma non era Salvini quello solo chiacchiere e poca sostanza?
> 
> Siete (non tutti, ma molti) più ultrà degli ultrà della Sud quando si affrontano i tempi politici.



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Il tentativo di creare un mondo senza radici con cittadini apolidi e sradicati, consumatori desideranti senza una identità nè un senso del proprio esistere, non può prescindere dal recidere ogni legame col passato e con le proprie radici.

L’”ultimo uomo” sta per nascere. Consiglio “L' ultimo uomo. Malthus, Darwin, Huxley e l'invenzione dell'antropologia capitalista” di Enzo Pennetta, spiega nel dettaglio questa opera di corruzione umana e spirituale che sta venendo imposta con notevole successo.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma tu non eri mica cristiano (così ti eri dichiarato, forse ricordo male)?
> 
> Mi pareva tu fossi un tipico Cristiano BerGOGliano, confermi?
> 
> ...





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono cresimato (perché cresciuto Cristiano cattolico, nonostante le loro diverse convinzioni dai miei genitori, per permettermi di scegliere).
> 
> Ma il tempo fa maturare.



Tempo fa Zosimo avevi chiaramente detto di essere cristiano e di portare il Crocifisso sotto la maglia. Se vuoi ti trovo i post?


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma tu non eri mica cristiano (così ti eri dichiarato, forse ricordo male)?
> 
> Mi pareva tu fossi un tipico Cristiano BerGOGliano, confermi?
> 
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il tentativo di creare un mondo senza radici con cittadini apolidi e sradicati, consumatori desideranti senza una identità nè un senso del proprio esistere, non può prescindere dal recidere ogni legame col passato e con le proprie radici.
> 
> L’”ultimo uomo” sta per nascere. Consiglio “L' ultimo uomo. Malthus, Darwin, Huxley e l'invenzione dell'antropologia capitalista” di Enzo Pennetta, spiega nel dettaglio questa opera di corruzione umana e spirituale che sta venendo imposta con notevole successo.



Quanto mi sei mancato!
Hai ragione


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Tempo fa Zosimo avevi chiaramente detto di essere cristiano e di portare il Crocifisso sotto la maglia. Se vuoi ti trovo i post?



Sarebbe il colmo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non puoi sentirti a “casa tua” in una casa comune.
> A me il crocefisso da un pó fastidio (senza entrare in dettaglio) e certamente non fa “Casa mia”, niente di piú distante che essere a casa mia e a casa delle mie figlie é stare in una stanza con il crocefisso.
> 
> Mettere il crocefisso non fa di una aula casa tua, ma una casa “non tua” per altri.
> Ergo... va rimosso.




Questa idea di una scuola laica, inclusiva e che assecondi i più svariati desideri dei piccoli, non può che fallire perchè vuol dire che non sa cosa insegnare -- a parte cose contro natura come la teoria gender o falstità come antifascismo e global warming.
La scuola è sempre stata un' istituzione a cui ti devi adattare e sottomettere, in cui c'è una chiara autorità gerarchica.
E il Cristo rappresenta una chiara idea che va condivisa e accettata. La scuola è sempre stata uniformante, se non si accetta questa sua funzione allora si può rifiutare qualsiasi insegnamento in quanto non conforme alla singolarità dell'alunno, allora oggi si dovrebbe ammettere il rifiuto di accettare la teoria gender, dell'uguaglianza e del global warming, che infatti è la nuova religione nonchè regime totalitarista e non accetta alcuna critica se no gli insegnanti e gli alunni vengono messi alla gogna ed espulsi.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il crocefisso é un accessorio di ispirazione religiosa che puó essere assimilato al velo per le donne islamiche, non obbligatorio, ma che caratterizza fortemente l’appartenenza religiosa di chi lo indossa.
> 
> Chi contesta accetterebbe un tg condotta da una donna con il velo?
> Per me non ci sarebbero problemi, ma il concetto é quello.
> ...



Ecco a te


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il colmo



Fatto


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok va bene. Fino a dieci anni fa nessuno si è mai suicidato per il crocifisso, adesso è diventato la priorità #1 in Ita(g)lia. Praticamente un simbolo del male da eliminare come il Bafometto.
> 
> Pensatela come volete, dai.



Il fatto è che se ne fa una polemica strumentale quando, poiché la legge è chiara, basterebbe rimuoverlo..il problema un tempo non esisteva perché nessuno ci faceva caso, è come per le leggi incostituzionali..finché nessuno fa presente che sono incostituzionali vengono regolarmente applicate, nel caso poi risultino tali vengono invece abrogate.

Il crocefisso se per qualcuno è un problema lo leviamo, un cristiano il crocefisso lo porta nel cuore, non gli serve averlo in classe


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ecco a te



Ahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahha


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ecco a te



Sistemato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ecco a te



Probabilmente era un cattolico ber*gog*liano che è infine giunto all’approdo logico e inevitabile del cristianesimo progressista: l’apostasia.

Oppure ha semplicemente mentito al fine illusorio di conferire più forza alle sue posizioni anticristiche (della serie “se anche un Cristiano la pensa così allora...”).

Non mi stupirebbe, visto che sappiamo che “I figli di questo mondo sono più scaltri dei figli della luce" (Luca 16:1-8).

Grazie perché ero certo di aver letto qualcosa di simile ma non avrei saputo ritrovare il post.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Ministro dell’istruzione Fioramonti detta la linea. Si allo Ius Culturae e fuori il crocefisso dalle aule. Ecco le dichiarazioni:” Meglio appendere alla parete una cartina del mondo con dei richiami alla Costituzione“. Sarebbe interessante capire quali. Le scuole non devono rappresentare una sola cultura ma permettere a tutte di esprimersi”, evitando però “un’accozzaglia di simboli”, altrimenti “diventa un mercato. Non penso che andrebbe bene la foto del presidente della Repubblica, credo che nemmeno lui la vorrebbe”.



Aspettiamoci entro breve il ritorno della Jebreal, sempre incline a vomitare contro tutti i valori dell'Occidente composto da "uomini bianchi" (lei invece si sente nera per qualche arcano motivo) propensi a portare avanti l'idea della "razza pura sessista".
Quanta è quotata l'accettazione della Rula nazionale della ius culturae, proposta di legge precedentemente avanzata dalla destra in opposizione alla ius soli boldriniana?

[MENTION=866]FiglioDelDioOdino[/MENTION]


----------



## sunburn (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto, infatti il velo, il cappellino, etc sono scemenze. E almeno io, come tanti, non ci faccio caso. E perché mi devo preoccupare di una (Dio mi perdoni) scemenza come il crocefisso allora. C'è sempre stato. Il punto lo sappiamo benissimo qual'è, è cioè l'ideologia politica, tanto lì si va a rifinire. Mi piacerebbe sapere a quanti dà realmente fastidio nel profondo del loro cuore, pure i professanti di altre religioni. Arriveremo al punto che non si può indossare la maglietta del Milan perché se no si urtano i tifosi della Juve.
> 
> Ed il discorso del simbolo Ferrari che per te non c'entra, invece secondo me è fondamentale, perché non è un semplice disegnino, è un oggetto che scatena emozioni e contiene una storia, la vita e le imprese di tante persone, ovviamente in misura proporzionale, esattamente come il crocefisso.
> 
> ...


Scusi prof, non stavo seguendo... 
Stavolta devo deluderti: la questione mi interessa zero. Se proprio vogliamo trovare un motivo di interesse, in base alla mia esperienza personale, posso dire che se in un'aula c'è ancora un crocifisso, significa che stiamo parlando di un edificio vecchio in cui non si fanno lavori di ristrutturazione da almeno 50 anni.


----------



## Cataldinho (1 Ottobre 2019)

Premetto che sono ateo. Fatta questa premessa, dico la mia. Non sono d'accordo sulla rimozione del crocifisso, in quanto non è solo un simbolo religioso, ma anche legato profondamente alla nostra cultura, basti pensare al patrimonio artistico rinascimentale, sia architettonico che prettamente artistico (pittura ecc), che è inequivocabilmente legato al cristianesimo. Comprendo il voler modificare la posizione dominante della chiesa in favore di un immagine più laica, e a mio avviso lo si può fare, ma in maniera diversa e se mi permettete, meno maldestra. Senza cancellare una specifica immagine culturale, ma affiancandola alle varie altre che caratterizzano le nostre radici storiche. Proprio a noi Italiani, le radici culturali variegate non mancano. Non cancellare il crocifisso, ma affiancarlo, da altre immagini caratteristiche della nostra cultura andando anche nel classico, nelle radici greche eccetera. L'iconoclastia è un aspetto che non fa parte della nostra cultura, non dovremmo cancellare qualcosa, ma mostrare tutto. 
L'aspetto culturale sarebbe conservato, l'aspetto prettamente religioso perderebbe il centro della scena, ma resterebbe poi di libero approfondimento da parte di chi volesse farlo, nell'ora di religione o altro.


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2019)

Nel 2019 ancora a fare polemiche sul crocifisso nelle aule di scuola...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nel 2019 ancora a fare polemiche sul crocifisso nelle aule di scuola...



Stai sereno: il distopico brave new world di Huxley è in arrivo, in Belgio e Olanda c’è già, altroché crocifisso nelle aule di scuola.

In Olanda il nuovo codice di condotta del 2018 inviato a tutti i medici di base del Paese dalla commissione di controllo dell’eutanasia infatti permette, per non dire incoraggia, l’eutanasia per normalissimo acciacchi. A pagina 138 infatti si legge *“Se un paziente vuole ricevere l’eutanasia, le sue sofferenze devono essere di natura medica. Ma non deve per forza essere affetto da una patologia terminale. L’accumulo di difficoltà tipiche della vecchiaia – come problemi di vista, problemi di udito, osteoporosi, artrite, problemi di equilibrio, declino cognitivo – possono causare sofferenze insopportabili senza prospettive di miglioramento. Se una o più condizioni insieme causano al paziente una sofferenza che lui considera insopportabile”, deve essere autorizzata l’eutanasia*. Nel documento si sottolinea poi che “*il criterio è del tutto soggettivo perché ciò che è sopportabile per un paziente potrebbe non esserlo per un altro*“. Quindi anche robe come l’artrite o problemi di equilibrio possono essere sufficienti.

Senza contare l’eutanasia infantile (che talvolta sfocia nel vero e proprio aborto post-nascita del Belgio).

Tranquillo quindi: rimuovere quel Crocifisso è solo un piccolo tassello di un disegno molto più ampio (che prevede anche la manipolazione genetica e tante altre prelibatezze) che per essere conseguito necessita della totale paganizzazione dell’Occidente un tempo cristiano.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Strano, ricordavo un tuo post nel quale avevi scritto cose di altro tenore, da Cristiano-Cattolico 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Avrebbe dovuto al limite essere fatto un referendum per vedere quanti italiani sarebbero stati d’accordo con una cosa del genere. Ma si sa che per certi sinistri sinistrati la gente va ammaestrata e bisogna tenere conto della loro opinione solo quando funzionale ai programmi dei padroni del vapore e delle elites mondialiste.



Ma che c'entrano le elites? Non è mondialismo, si chiama rivoluzione francese


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entrano le elites? Non è mondialismo, si chiama rivoluzione francese



La rivoluzione francese c’è stata 230 anni fa, io parlo di chi governa certi meccanismi nel mondo di oggi, plasmando in questo modo anche paesi che fino a poco tempo fa erano relativamente esenti da certe influenze.

L’Italia non è mai stata patria di un laicismo esasperato alla francese (che ha portato diversi quartieri delle principali città francesi ad essere dei Suk a cielo aperto, appendici del terzo mondo), non fa parte della nostra storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dall'asilo che uno finisce a 6 anni rispetto alle medie che uno finisce a 14 mi pare ci sia una notevole differenza..
> 
> si certo per carità, chi sta in regola con tutti gli esami (magari ha la fortuna che può solo studiare, qualcuno deve anche mantenersi agli studi..) finisce a 24 (dipende anche da quando è nato, se nasci nei primi mesi dell'anno perdi un anno con la scuola se non ti mandano a scuola prima)..ma vuol dire comunque entrare nel mondo del lavoro magari a 25-26..
> 
> Se uno a 21 anni avesse una laurea triennale potrebbe già introdursi nel mondo del lavoro se vuole, e lo farebbe con una laurea..



io a 22 avevo la triennale e a 24 la specialistica, ancora a 24 ( quasi 25) già lavoravo... ingegneria mica robetta. ma non mi considero un fenomeno, solo uno che faceva il proprio dovere al massimo delle sue potenzialità. parecchi stanno all'uni per cazzeggiare... secondo me la scuola dovrebbe essere riformata non tanto come tempi ma come modi. e poi c'è troppa gente che fa l'università.

per la croce.. si è ovviamente una cavolata per spostare l'attenzione dalle cose serie. una questione di principio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Da fastidio anche a me, a mia madre che era insegnante e si é sempre battuta per la sua rimozione.
> Io sono a casa mia, le mie figlie sono a casa loro e non si riconoscono in tale simbolo, anzi rappresenta se vogliamo l’oscurantismo che nei secoli ha combattuto tutto ció che é scienza e nella quale invece credo (criticamente).
> 
> Mi sembra solo una cosa fatta per creare un ambiente ostile all’immigrazione. Molti di quelli che vogliono mettere il crocefisso sono fortemente contrari a ció che il Papa dice e rappresenta.
> ...



vero. ma stai facendo un po' di confusione causa-effetto.
è il toglierlo che è un atto fatto per creare ostilità, non il lasciarlo. i politici di "sinistra" che si professano per l'integrazione in realtà fanno tutto ciò per tornaconto economico a imprenditori e potenti. danno ragione ad immigrati che come tali dovrebbero integrarsi, ma non si integreranno mai. si parla di genitori marocchini che si lamentano per i troppi extracomunitari nelle classi dei loro figli... cioè lo capiscono loro ma non lo capiamo noi. ridicolo.

il papa e il simbolo sono 2 cose completamente diverse. il papa è un politico e come tale lo disprezzo. non ha niente a che vedere con dio.

sei il primo italiano che sento che è infastidito dalla croce. se andiamo avanti così caveranno tutti i monumenti di tutti i paesi, perchè in ognuno di quelli c'è una croce. fa parte della nostra storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avrebbe dovuto al limite essere fatto un referendum per vedere quanti italiani sarebbero stati d’accordo con una cosa del genere. Ma si sa che per certi sinistri sinistrati la gente va ammaestrata e bisogna tenere conto della loro opinione solo quando funzionale ai programmi dei padroni del vapore e delle elites mondialiste.



bravo..

quando tra 10 anni questo paese sarà invivibile e chi potrà sarà costretto ad emigrare faranno un sacco di referendum, nei quali ovviamente stradomineranno i voti di masulmani ed immigrati. i ricchi saranno contenti, non dovranno più delocalizzare in cina ed india. cina ed india sarannosotto casa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> anzi rappresenta se vogliamo l’oscurantismo che nei secoli ha combattuto tutto ció che é scienza e nella quale invece credo (criticamente).



Non sai quello che dici. Questa è retorica illuminista che la storiografia moderna rigetta con compattezza. Posso fornirti i riferimenti se vuoi, ma evita di parlare a vanvera, straparlando di cose che non sai.

Le tue menzogne sul tuo essere Cristiano open-minded sono sufficienti, non serve fare ulteriore disinformazione.

Grazie.

P.s tu scrivi



> Molti di quelli che vogliono mettere il crocefisso sono fortemente contrari a ció che il Papa dice e rappresenta.



Ma il motivo per il quale ciò avviene è molto semplice



> Giovanni 10,1-6: In verità, in verità vi dico: chi non entra nel recinto delle pecore per la porta, ma vi sale da un'altra parte, è un ladro e un brigante. Chi invece entra per la porta, è il pastore delle pecore. Il guardiano gli apre e le pecore ascoltano la sua voce: egli chiama le sue pecore una per una e le conduce fuori. E quando ha condotto fuori tutte le sue pecore, cammina innanzi a loro, e le pecore lo seguono, perché conoscono la sua voce. *Un estraneo invece non lo seguiranno, ma fuggiranno via da lui, perché non conoscono la voce degli estranei*



Bergoglio non porta Cristo, è per questo che la grande maggioranza dei Cristiani non lo segue. Bergoglio porta se stesso e il pensiero di gente come Soros nella Chiesa cercando di inculcarlo ai fedeli, che hanno un fiuto (si chiama Sensus Fidei) per ciò che viene da Dio e ciò che viene da....altro.

Vedi, il fatto che gente come te (gente che “prova fastidio” davanti ad un Crocifisso manco fossero indemoniati) segua Bergoglio e lo apprezzi mentre la maggioranza dei cattolici no, la dice lunghissima. Chi segue Bergoglio non segue Cristo e viceversa.

Ciò non stupisce, Ber*gog*lio e de*magog*ia liberale mondialista sono un binomio inscindibile. Bergoglio e Gesù Cristo invece.... come acqua e olio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo..
> 
> quando tra 10 anni questo paese sarà invivibile e chi potrà sarà costretto ad emigrare faranno un sacco di referendum, nei quali ovviamente stradomineranno i voti di masulmani ed immigrati. i ricchi saranno contenti, non dovranno più delocalizzare in cina ed india. cina ed india sarannosotto casa.



Grazie ma un consiglio: lascia perdere. Parli con uno che si definiva Cristiano per dare più forza alle sue tesi anticristiche, vedere qui http://www.milanworld.net/fioramont...culturae-vt81374-post1933192.html#post1933192 (ne ho conosciuti altri, gente che si definiva cristiana e argomentava a favore dell’aborto facendosi passare per “cristiani illuminati e illuminanti”, poi scoprivi chi erano e saltava fuori che Anton LaVey era più cristiano di loro).

Lascia perdere, devono obbedire agli ordini dei loro padroni credendosi liberi nel processo.

Anzi, agli ordini del loro *padrone*.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entrano le elites? Non è mondialismo, si chiama rivoluzione francese



C'entrano, eccome se c'entrano, come il mondialismo.

Ancora non avete capito che lo scopo è appiattire verso il basso il pensiero della popolazione mondiale, in particolare quella europeista culla della civiltà occidentale, sradicando identità, autodeterminazione, coscienza della propria storia, con tanto di simboli e ideali. Una volta eliminati queste "ancore" di riferimento, l'individuo è svincolato, può essere manipolato a piacere, e cerca la sua nuova guida spirituale via web, nei marchingegni tecnologici, i beni di consumo.

Siamo già nella terza guerra mondiale, i potentati contro la popolazione. E voi ancora continuate a prendere la pillola azzurra. Io il mio futuro me lo vorrei creare da solo, non lo voglio imposto dall'alto con l'azzeramento del passato, con la scusa che "non sta bene, perchè dà fastidio a qualcuno".

E rammentati che chi sta propagandando queste oscenità, tipo togliere il crocefisso, sta eseguendo meccanicamente e stupidamente un algoritmo stabilito da altri, di cui non conosce nemmeno l'identità.

So perfettamente che il crocefisso è solo un simbolo, non sono nemmeno cristiano nell'accezione comune del termine, ma ho la coscienza per giudicare quando una cosa ha un senso costruttivo o meno.

Il crocifisso in una aula non condiziona nessuno, e non è nemmeno un simbolo religioso in questo contesto, testimonia il corso della nostra storia, come la nostra bandiera, ed è simbolo di sacrificio e di pace. Ma a voi sembra peggio dell'insegnamento del corano a bambini di 9 anni che devono mandare a memoria cose che nemmeno capiscono. Mi meraviglio di come facilmente abbiate svenduto gli antichi valori che ci hanno formato e definito per centinaia di anni.

Pari pari la stessa cosa che sta facendo Belluccone, che è riuscito a bruciare tutte le nostre bandiere, e ci ha reso un magma di mediocrità senza più certezze.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> C'entrano, eccome se c'entrano, come il mondialismo.
> 
> Ancora non avete capito che lo scopo è appiattire verso il basso il pensiero della popolazione mondiale, in particolare quella europeista culla della civiltà occidentale, sradicando identità, autodeterminazione, coscienza della propria storia, con tanto di simboli e ideali. Una volta eliminati queste "ancore" di riferimento, l'individuo è svincolato, può essere manipolato a piacere, e cerca la sua nuova guida spirituale via web, nei marchingegni tecnologici, i beni di consumo.
> 
> ...



E che te lo dico a fare? Quotone su tutto.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Il loro obbiettivo è un mondo intriso di relativismo, materialismo, edonismo, lassismo. Privo di valori, di spiritualità. In cui la morte vince sulla vita. In cui la famiglia non esiste più. Un mondo alla Imagine di John Lennon, in cui spariscono Nazioni e Culture. Ne è primo indizio l'imposizione dell'Inglese. Un mondo vuoto. Senza niente. Satana, nemmeno a dirlo, è contento. E ci stanno riuscendo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il loro obbiettivo è un mondo intriso di relativismo, materialismo, edonismo, lassismo. Privo di valori, di spiritualità. In cui la morte vince sulla vita. In cui la famiglia non esiste più. Un mondo alla Imagine di John Lennon, in cui spariscono Nazioni e Culture. Ne è primo indizio l'imposizione dell'Inglese. Un mondo vuoto. Senza niente. Satana, nemmeno a dirlo, è contento. E ci stanno riuscendo.



Purtroppo. Ma tanto sappiamo come finirà.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo. Ma tanto sappiamo come finirà.



Lo sappiamo bene. Ne abbiamo parlato spessissimo in privato. Il bene vincerà sul male, come è già avvenuto con Cristo che ha vinto la morte


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se gli da fastidio possono tranquillamente tornarsene a casa...



Io sono italiano, figlio di italiani e con nonni, bisnonni e trisavoli italiani. Sono ateo e anticlericale, per me le religioni sono strumenti di plagio e controllo delle masse. Il crocefisso nella mia scuola laica mi ha sempre infastidito perché appunto non capivo perché dovesse stare lì se la scuola non è cristiana. Io il crocefisso nella scuola pubblica dove manderò mio figlio non lo voglio ed è un mio diritto. Torno a casa? Ma io sono a casa e per legge ho pure ragione. La scuola è un istituzione laica.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono italiano, figlio di italiani e con nonni, bisnonni e trisavoli italiani. Sono ateo e anticlericale, per me le religioni sono strumenti di plagio e controllo delle masse. Il crocefisso nella mia scuola laica mi ha sempre infastidito perché appunto non capivo perché dovesse stare lì se la scuola non è cristiana. Io il crocefisso nella scuola pubblica dove manderò mio figlio non lo voglio ed è un mio diritto. Torno a casa? Ma io sono a casa e per legge ho pure ragione. La scuola è un istituzione laica.



Innanzitutto è proprio la legge che obbliga il Crocifisso nella Scuola. Poi che fastidio ti da? Vabbe ma il vostro laicismo mosso dal Demonio acceca


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono italiano, figlio di italiani e con nonni, bisnonni e trisavoli italiani. Sono ateo e anticlericale, per me le religioni sono strumenti di plagio e controllo delle masse. Il crocefisso nella mia scuola laica mi ha sempre infastidito perché appunto non capivo perché dovesse stare lì se la scuola non è cristiana. Io il crocefisso nella scuola pubblica dove manderò mio figlio non lo voglio ed è un mio diritto. Torno a casa? Ma io sono a casa e per legge ho pure ragione. La scuola è un istituzione laica.



ok tu hai ragione. non capisco che fastidio possa darti ma ok.

però pensa... la croce la tolgono perchè da fastidio a loro, non perchè da fastidio a te. è giusto questo? non ti fa incaxxare?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto è proprio la legge che obbliga il Crocifisso nella Scuola. Poi che fastidio ti da? Vabbe ma il vostro laicismo mosso dal Demonio acceca



Ma infatti l’ho già chiesto ad un altro: ma fare un bel referendum per vedere cosa ne pensano gli italiani no? La democrazia in questi frangenti non vale, a quanto pare.

Come scrivevo



> Ma si sa che per certi sinistri sinistrati la gente va ammaestrata e bisogna tenere conto della loro opinione solo quando funzionale ai programmi dei padroni del vapore e delle elites mondialiste.



Altroché democrazia.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l’ho già chiesto ad un altro: ma fare un bel referendum per vedere cosa ne pensano gli italiani no? La democrazia in questi frangenti non vale, a quanto pare.
> 
> Come scrivevo
> 
> ...



Un paio di anni fa fecero un sondaggio tra gli studenti: la maggioranza era a favore del Crocifisso. Ma shhh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un paio di anni fa fecero un sondaggio tra gli studenti: la maggioranza era a favore del Crocifisso. Ma shhh



Se fosse stato il contrario lo avrebbero sbandierato ai quattro venti perfino nei cessi pubblici.


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto è proprio la legge che obbliga il Crocifisso nella Scuola. Poi che fastidio ti da? Vabbe ma il vostro laicismo mosso dal Demonio acceca



Un decreto REGIO del 26'? Non fare il furbetto.
La scuola pubblica è un istituzione laica in quanto l Italia è uno stato laico. In quanto tale il crocefisso, simbolo religioso cristiano, non c'entra nulla. 
Mi sa fastidio perché non voglio che a me che sono anticlericale e ateo venga imposto di avere in faccia un simbolo che non rappresenta niente di buono per me. E non lo voglio per i miei figli.
Se pensi di offendermi o innervosirmi con le farneticazioni sul demonio che muove le mie azioni sappi che mi scivolano addosso, l esistenza del demonio è una pagliacciata persino peggiore delle religioni e delle sette di invasati globalmente riconosciute. Almeno per me.


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok tu hai ragione. non capisco che fastidio possa darti ma ok.
> 
> però pensa... la croce la tolgono perchè da fastidio a loro, non perchè da fastidio a te. è giusto questo? non ti fa incaxxare?



Ma a me che me ne frega perché o per chi la tolgono? Aldilà del fatto che a me da fastidio, quando analizzo la questione non riesco a giungere a conclusione diversa che toglierlo sarebbe la decisione più giusta e coerente.
Poi sia chiaro che mi dà fastidi ma non è che ne faccio una questione di vita o di morte, non è una cosa così importante da perderci il sonno ovviamente..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Un decreto REGIO del 26'? Non fare il furbetto.
> La scuola pubblica è un istituzione laica in quanto l Italia è uno stato laico. In quanto tale il crocefisso, simbolo religioso cristiano, non c'entra nulla.
> Mi sa fastidio perché non voglio che a me che sono anticlericale e ateo venga imposto di avere in faccia un simbolo che non rappresenta niente di buono per me. E non lo voglio per i miei figli.
> Se pensi di offendermi o innervosirmi con le farneticazioni sul demonio che muove le mie azioni sappi che mi scivolano addosso, *l esistenza del demonio è una pagliacciata *persino peggiore delle religioni e delle sette di invasati globalmente riconosciute. Almeno per me.




Pure quella dell’apostrofo. È palese che tu non ci creda.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fosse stato il contrario lo avrebbero sbandierato ai quattro venti perfino nei cessi pubblici.



Ovvio


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pure quella dell’apostrofo. È palese che tu non ci creda.



Sto scrivendo da un cellulare. Mi perdoni. Certo che se i contenuti della discussione sono le prese per il ciulo per l'apostrofo mancato lasciamo perdere. Spiace perché l'argomento era interessante. Pazienza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma a me che me ne frega perché o per chi la tolgono? Aldilà del fatto che a me da fastidio, quando analizzo la questione non riesco a giungere a conclusione diversa che toglierlo sarebbe la decisione più giusta e coerente.
> Poi sia chiaro che mi dà fastidi ma non è che ne faccio una questione di vita o di morte, non è una cosa così importante da perderci il sonno ovviamente..



be, se non ti interessa che il tuo governo se ne frega di te e pensa ai non italiani allora ok...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sto scrivendo da un cellulare. Mi perdoni. Certo che se i contenuti della discussione sono le prese per il ciulo per l'apostrofo mancato lasciamo perdere. Spiace perché l'argomento era interessante. Pazienza.



Si stava scherzando, non fare il laicista con la scopa nel culo, dai. 



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be, se non ti interessa che il tuo governo se ne frega di te e pensa ai non italiani allora ok...



Quando e se l’Italia dovesse diventare ciò che sono la Francia e l’Inghilterra attuali (“Londonistan”) gliene fregherà eccome, ma sarà troppo tardi. Spero che ciò non accada mai, ovviamente.


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be, se non ti interessa che il tuo governo se ne frega di te e pensa ai non italiani allora ok...



Mi interessa che il mio governo si interessi degli italiani..in questo specifico caso non mi interessa il motivo per il quale lo si voglia togliere ma mi interessa ciò che, dopo aver analizzato la questione, mi sembra giusto fare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mi interessa che il mio governo si interessi degli italiani..in questo specifico caso non mi interessa il motivo per il quale lo si voglia togliere ma mi interessa ciò che, dopo aver analizzato la questione, mi sembra giusto fare.



Se il governo si interessasse degli italiani si sarebbe preoccupato di valutare il loro parere su questo argomento specifico, e tale parere avrebbe pesato in sede decisionale.

Invece....


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si stava scherzando, non fare il laicista con la scopa nel culo, dai.
> 
> 
> 
> Quando e se l’Italia dovesse diventare ciò che sono la Francia e l’Inghilterra attuali (“Londonistan”) gliene fregherà eccome, ma sarà troppo tardi. Spero che ciò non accada mai, ovviamente.



Mi spiace, temo allora di aver frainteso il tono del tuo commento.. l'avevo inteso come uno sbeffeggiare l'interlocutore.
Se c'è una cosa che non mi manca è il sarcasmo, solo su un forum non c'è espressività ed è difficile coglierlo.
In ogni caso nonostante le nostre posizioni agli antipodi, leggo sempre con interesse i tuoi commenti sui vari argomenti che vengono proposti sul forum e li trovo interessanti. A volte ti trovo un po' prevenuto nel giudicare le posizioni altrui ma è comunque interessante confrontarsi con il tuo punto di vista.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, temo allora di aver frainteso il tono del tuo commento.. l'avevo inteso come uno sbeffeggiare l'interlocutore.
> Se c'è una cosa che non mi manca è il sarcasmo, solo su un forum non c'è espressività ed è difficile coglierlo.
> In ogni caso nonostante le nostre posizioni agli antipodi, leggo sempre con interesse i tuoi commenti sui vari argomenti che vengono proposti sul forum e li trovo interessanti. A volte ti trovo un po' prevenuto nel giudicare le posizioni altrui ma è comunque interessante confrontarsi con il tuo punto di vista.



Ti ringrazio.


----------



## Victorss (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se il governo si interessasse degli italiani si sarebbe preoccupato di valutare il loro parere su questo argomento specifico, e tale parere avrebbe pesato in sede decisionale.
> 
> Invece....



Dai non posso credere che secondo te bisognerebbe fare un referendum per chiedere agli italiani se vogliono il crocefisso in classe..200 milioni di euro per sta boiata? Ma no dai..


----------



## Mou (1 Ottobre 2019)

Bla bla bla, mi sembra di leggere gli scritti di persone vissute 150 anni fa.
Su una cosa, però, sono d’accordo: vista la situazione in cui versa l’Italia, il crocifisso è ll’ultimo dei nostri problemi. Volerlo rendere una questione attuale e scottante è sintomo di disonestà intellettuale, demagogia e ipocrisia.
Detto ciò, in quanto al resto: mi fa piacere leggere numerose citazioni bibliche nel topic, se non altro perché la Bibbia è un libro intrattenente e culturalmente interessante. Credo che in 2019 anni dalla nascita di Cristo ci siano sempre state persone che testo sacro alla mano hanno maledetto i tempi bui in cui vivevano e la decadenza dei costumi sintomo della lontananza dalle Scritture e dell’attività incessante di Satana sulla Terra. Semplicemente, adesso si sono adattati alla modernità, condendo il tutto con complottismo di bassa lega degno dei terrapiattisti. Ho letto anche un post agghiacciante sul ruolo “uniformante” della scuola minacciato da “antifascismo e global warming”. Ok, benissimo.
Chiaramente verrò smentito a colpi di Vangelo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla




Le uniche cose che ricordo del tuo discorso. Le più interessanti.


----------



## Mou (1 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le uniche cose che ricordo del tuo discorso. Le più interessanti.



Pazienza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Pazienza.



Sempre. È la virtù dei forti.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla, mi sembra di leggere gli scritti di persone vissute 150 anni fa.
> Su una cosa, però, sono d’accordo: vista la situazione in cui versa l’Italia, il crocifisso è ll’ultimo dei nostri problemi. Volerlo rendere una questione attuale e scottante è sintomo di disonestà intellettuale, demagogia e ipocrisia.
> Detto ciò, in quanto al resto: mi fa piacere leggere numerose citazioni bibliche nel topic, se non altro perché la Bibbia è un libro intrattenente e culturalmente interessante. Credo che in 2019 anni dalla nascita di Cristo ci siano sempre state persone che testo sacro alla mano hanno maledetto i tempi bui in cui vivevano e la decadenza dei costumi sintomo della lontananza dalle Scritture e dell’attività incessante di Satana sulla Terra. Semplicemente, adesso si sono adattati alla modernità, condendo il tutto con complottismo di bassa lega degno dei terrapiattisti. Ho letto anche un post agghiacciante sul ruolo “uniformante” della scuola minacciato da “antifascismo e global warming”. Ok, benissimo.
> Chiaramente verrò smentito a colpi di Vangelo.



Io credo che parecchie persone di 150 fa anni avrebbero molto da insegnare.

Specialmente a chi naviga come noi in mezzo ai social dove se ne sparano di tutte i colori, spesso a sproposito.

D'accordo sul fatto che è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi. Solo virtualmente purtroppo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Ottobre 2019)

Perchè non propongono di inserire altri simboli? Per esempio durante il fascismo si mantenne il crocifisso, aggiungendo altri simboli: perchè oggi non si parla di aggiungere una mezzaluna, un budda, un tao, uno shiva?
Perchè non vogliono che li abbiamo nemmeno al di fuori della scuola: la scuola non proporrebbe altro che il nulla cosmico riempito dall'obbedienza al Leviatano.
Infatti togliendolo cosa rimarrebbe? Il vuoto? Un muro bianco? Il vuoto sarebbe ovviamente riempito dal culto dello stato, ci metterebbero un simbolo della UE (un simbolo italiano sarebbe troppo sovranista).
Poi dobbiamo notare che nessuno ne sta dibattendo il significato, perchè quel che conta è dar contro agli Europei, privarli di qualsiasi riferimento che non sia l'obbedienza allo Stato, spacciata come laicità.
A me non piace come simbolo perchè non se ne coglie il senso. Penso che sia il simbolo più macabro che esista nelle religioni. E' un simbolo di morte. 
Io lo sostituirei con Odino, o con Giove o Marte, le nostre divinità europee e non semitiche. Differenti statue e raffigurazioni in differenti aule e scuole. Ma i comunisti e il popolo eletto e i musulmani sarebbero sicuramente ancora più contrari perchè sarebbe un simbolo più forte, che richiama il nostro antico e perduto spirito guerriero, uno spirito di lupi invece che di pecore. E perchè no, anche svastiche, che al contrario del crocefisso ispirano serenità e armonia.

Marte.






Cartolina augurale, USA 1908.


----------



## Mou (1 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè non propongono di inserire altri simboli? Per esempio durante il fascismo si mantenne il crocifisso, aggiungendo altri simboli: perchè oggi non si parla di aggiungere una mezzaluna, un budda, un tao, uno shiva?
> Perchè non vogliono che li abbiamo nemmeno al di fuori della scuola: la scuola non proporrebbe altro che il nulla cosmico riempito dall'obbedienza al Leviatano.
> Infatti togliendolo cosa rimarrebbe? Il vuoto? Un muro bianco? Il vuoto sarebbe ovviamente riempito dal culto dello stato, ci metterebbero un simbolo della UE (un simbolo italiano sarebbe troppo sovranista).
> Poi dobbiamo notare che nessuno ne sta dibattendo il significato, perchè quel che conta è dar contro agli Europei, privarli di qualsiasi riferimento che non sia l'obbedienza allo Stato, spacciata come laicità.
> ...



Chiaramente stai scherzando.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io a 22 avevo la triennale e a 24 la specialistica, ancora a 24 ( quasi 25) già lavoravo... ingegneria mica robetta. ma non mi considero un fenomeno, solo uno che faceva il proprio dovere al massimo delle sue potenzialità. parecchi stanno all'uni per cazzeggiare... secondo me la scuola dovrebbe essere riformata non tanto come tempi ma come modi. e poi c'è troppa gente che fa l'università.
> 
> per la croce.. si è ovviamente una cavolata per spostare l'attenzione dalle cose serie. una questione di principio...



Pensa che io invece che sono nato a gennaio, pur non avendo perso nemmeno un mese, ho potuto iscrivermi all'università a 19 anni e 10 mesi (ovvero nell'ottobre dell'anno in cui mi sono diplomato) quindi a 20 anni non avevo di fatto potuto ancora dare un esame (prima sessione di esami Febbraio)

Inoltre ci può stare che uno impieghi un anno in più a finire l'Università..alcune facoltà poi, tipo medicina, durano 6-7 anni..

La riforma che indicavo prima non toglie nulla, si tratta solo di concentrare un po' i programmi scolastici evitando spesso ripetizioni poco utili


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensa che io invece che sono nato a gennaio, pur non avendo perso nemmeno un mese, ho potuto iscrivermi all'università a 19 anni e 10 mesi (ovvero nell'ottobre dell'anno in cui mi sono diplomato) quindi a 20 anni non avevo di fatto potuto ancora dare un esame (prima sessione di esami Febbraio)
> 
> Inoltre ci può stare che uno impieghi un anno in più a finire l'Università..alcune facoltà poi, tipo medicina, durano 6-7 anni..
> 
> La riforma che indicavo prima non toglie nulla, si tratta solo di concentrare un po' i programmi scolastici evitando spesso ripetizioni poco utili



ma infatti io se tornassi indietro la prenderei leggermente più calma... era solo per dirti la mia. nel senso che i tempi ci possono anche stare, sono i modi che sono da riformare per me.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Ottobre 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla, mi sembra di leggere gli scritti di persone vissute 150 anni fa.
> Su una cosa, però, sono d’accordo: vista la situazione in cui versa l’Italia, il crocifisso è ll’ultimo dei nostri problemi. Volerlo rendere una questione attuale e scottante è sintomo di disonestà intellettuale, demagogia e ipocrisia.
> Detto ciò, in quanto al resto: mi fa piacere leggere numerose citazioni bibliche nel topic, se non altro perché la Bibbia è un libro intrattenente e culturalmente interessante. Credo che in 2019 anni dalla nascita di Cristo ci siano sempre state persone che testo sacro alla mano hanno maledetto i tempi bui in cui vivevano e la decadenza dei costumi sintomo della lontananza dalle Scritture e dell’attività incessante di Satana sulla Terra. Semplicemente, adesso si sono adattati alla modernità, condendo il tutto con complottismo di bassa lega degno dei terrapiattisti. Ho letto anche un post agghiacciante sul ruolo “uniformante” della scuola minacciato da “antifascismo e global warming”. Ok, benissimo.
> Chiaramente verrò smentito a colpi di Vangelo.



Quindi stai dando dell'********* o scorretto a Fioramonti, giusto?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

*Fioramonti verso il dietrofront: "Su crocifisso vespaio mediatico, ma il tema non è all'ordine del giorno e non rientra, neanche lontanamente, tra le priorità".*


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè non propongono di inserire altri simboli? Per esempio durante il fascismo si mantenne il crocifisso, aggiungendo altri simboli: perchè oggi non si parla di aggiungere una mezzaluna, un budda, un tao, uno shiva?
> Perchè non vogliono che li abbiamo nemmeno al di fuori della scuola: la scuola non proporrebbe altro che il nulla cosmico riempito dall'obbedienza al Leviatano.
> Infatti togliendolo cosa rimarrebbe? Il vuoto? Un muro bianco? Il vuoto sarebbe ovviamente riempito dal culto dello stato, ci metterebbero un simbolo della UE (un simbolo italiano sarebbe troppo sovranista).
> Poi dobbiamo notare che nessuno ne sta dibattendo il significato, perchè quel che conta è dar contro agli Europei, privarli di qualsiasi riferimento che non sia l'obbedienza allo Stato, spacciata come laicità.
> ...



La svastica è riconosciuta dalla stessa comunità ebraica come simbolo religioso di vitale importanza per l'Induismo, solo recentemente utilizzata dai Nazisti in maniera impropria.
Detto questo, sai benissimo che nel mondo Occidentale, costruito su una memoria distorta del recente passato, è improponibile, ma in Asia è considerata tutt'oggi simbolo di prosperità, quindi dobbiamo rispettarlo e non pensare che l'universo intero graviti intorno alla storia del nostro vecchio continente o dei cugini Yankee.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fioramonti verso il dietrofront: "Su crocifisso vespaio mediatico, ma il tema non è all'ordine del giorno e non rientra, neanche lontanamente, tra le priorità".*



Brutalmente cazziato dal Movimento e da alcuni esponenti del PD, ha deciso di fare un passo indietro.

Oggi il CdS l'ha già ribattezzato il Toninelli 2.0, specificando che il primo almeno aveva come riferimento un certo grillismo radicale, il secondo invece segue vie sconosciute, tutte sue ed apparentemente (nei contenuti e nella forma, aggiungo io) prive di logica.


----------



## Mou (2 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dando dell'********* o scorretto a Fioramonti, giusto?



Perlomeno intellettualmente disonesto, non tanto nel merito della questione in sé, delicata e meritevole di dibattito, quanto per il tempismo. In questo momento in Italia le priorità sono altre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fioramonti verso il dietrofront: "Su crocifisso vespaio mediatico, ma il tema non è all'ordine del giorno e non rientra, neanche lontanamente, tra le priorità".*



Prendono tutti lezioni dal maestro delle giravolte in 12/24 ore, il loro leader Di Maio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questa idea di una scuola laica, inclusiva e che assecondi i più svariati desideri dei piccoli, non può che fallire perchè vuol dire che non sa cosa insegnare -- a parte cose contro natura come la teoria gender o falstità come antifascismo e global warming.
> La scuola è sempre stata un' istituzione a cui ti devi adattare e sottomettere, in cui c'è una chiara autorità gerarchica.
> E il Cristo rappresenta una chiara idea che va condivisa e accettata. La scuola è sempre stata uniformante, se non si accetta questa sua funzione allora si può rifiutare qualsiasi insegnamento in quanto non conforme alla singolarità dell'alunno, allora oggi si dovrebbe ammettere il rifiuto di accettare la teoria gender, dell'uguaglianza e del global warming, che infatti è la nuova religione nonchè regime totalitarista e non accetta alcuna critica se no gli insegnanti e gli alunni vengono messi alla gogna ed espulsi.



Oh my God!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sai quello che dici. Questa è retorica illuminista che la storiografia moderna rigetta con compattezza. Posso fornirti i riferimenti se vuoi, ma evita di parlare a vanvera, straparlando di cose che non sai.
> 
> Le tue menzogne sul tuo essere Cristiano open-minded sono sufficienti, non serve fare ulteriore disinformazione.
> 
> ...



Sapete che fate paura?

Davvero.

A leggere certi commenti, pur facendo il massimo sforzo per accettare punti di vista differenti... tu e altri 2-3 utenti (7 vinte, wully, IlDioOdino...)

disegnate un mondo che veramente fa paura.

Penso che tornerò ad essere credente praticante per pregare che rimarriate sempre una minoranza profondamente inascoltata.

Non è odio, cerco di comprendere, ma rappresentate tutto ciò che di brutto vedo nel mondo come una cosa positiva.

Un mondo disegnato a vostro gusto, mi terrorizza veramente, certamente non potrei viverci neanche un minuto.

Detto ciò... peace and love, passiamo oltre, mi sembra un dialogo tra un cinese e uno svedese che si urlano contro nelle rispettive lingue madri che no conocoscono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sapete che fate paura?
> 
> Davvero.
> 
> ...



Lascia perdere dai. Che dopo che ti sei inventato robe come quelle che io e 7vinte7 abbiamo messo in mostra (c.f http://www.milanworld.net/fioramont...culturae-vt81374-post1933192.html#post1933192 ) nell’illusione di dare più forza alle tue idee, per me di credibilità quando si parla di queste cose ne hai meno di zero.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Ottobre 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La svastica è riconosciuta dalla stessa comunità ebraica come simbolo religioso di vitale importanza per l'Induismo, solo recentemente utilizzata dai Nazisti in maniera impropria.
> Detto questo, sai benissimo che nel mondo Occidentale, costruito su una memoria distorta del recente passato, è improponibile, ma in Asia è considerata tutt'oggi simbolo di prosperità, quindi dobbiamo rispettarlo e non pensare che l'universo intero graviti intorno alla storia del nostro vecchio continente o dei cugini Yankee.



E' pure un simbolo cristiano, e si ritrova in diverse culture. Il punto del mio post è che è giusto che la scuola offra dei punti di riferimento, che richiamino dei valori fondanti. E può anche non essere il crocifisso, oppure non solamente il crocifisso, che non rappresenta la storia europea precristiana. Per me sarebbe più appropriato utilizzare una simbologia classica, celtica e germanico/nordica.
Il crocifisso poi con questo Bergoglio e questa Chiesa eretica pro immigrazione ed ecologista non rappresenta un ostacolo all'agenda delle elite, paradossalmente chi ne difende la permanenza non è poi così sovranista.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sapete che fate paura?
> 
> Davvero.
> 
> ...



Dopo questo intervento io e [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] sicuramente non concilieremo il sonno. Qui l'unico che ha fatto una figura di Melma COLOSSALE sei tu.
Ma in cosa, faremmo paura?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sapete che fate paura?
> 
> Davvero.
> 
> ...



Forse perchè sei cresciuto interiorizzando certi meme, certe idee, che appunto sono terroristiche e disumane. Abbraccia la svastica, pratica la swastik-stance tutti i giorni, ama il tuo clan, popolo e razza, e vedrai che starai molto meglio, in pace con la Natura e Dio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Ottobre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dopo questo intervento io e [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION] sicuramente non concilieremo il sonno. Qui l'unico che ha fatto una figura di Melma COLOSSALE sei tu.
> Ma in cosa, faremmo paura?





FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Forse perchè sei cresciuto interiorizzando certi meme, certe idee, che appunto sono terroristiche e disumane. *Abbraccia la svastica, pratica la swastik-stance tutti i giorni, ama il tuo clan, popolo e razza,* e vedrai che starai molto meglio, in pace con la Natura e Dio.



Vedete un pó voi....

Amen.

Pesce and love.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2019)

Su, non prendete le cose sul personale. E' rivolto a tutti quanti.

Se proprio non riuscite ad accettare/comprendere la visione altrui, non accanitevi nella discussione e passate oltre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedete un pó voi....
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Pesce and love.



Già perché infatti le cose che hai messo in grassetto le abbiamo scritte io e 7vinte7.

Pensa piuttosto alla figura che hai fatto facendoti passare per ciò che non sei al fine (puerile e segno di insicurezza) di tentare di dare forza alle tue posizioni anticristiche.

At salut.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vedete un pó voi....
> 
> Amen.
> 
> Pesce and love.



Non capisco il problema... i cinesi possono essere orgogliosi di essere cinesi, gli africani orgogliosi di essere africani... tutti tranne gli europei che "devono chiedere scusa", dobbiamo vergognarci, ma de che. 
Perchè ci è stato inculcato qualcosa di errato e contro natura: troppi europei odiano sè stessi e son pronti a scomparire per lasciar spazio alle altre razze.
Poi c'è una grandissima contraddizione tra gli egualitari e antirazzisti, che i migranti siano essi stessi egualitari e antirazzisti ma è solo immaginazione, wishful thinking. Addirittura i vegani immaginano che gli immigrati siano tutti vegani o disposti a diventarlo...
Ricordo un post di un attore comunista, che recitava "noi comunisti siamo i *****", lui può dirlo con la G ovviamente, ma l'idea è proprio razzista e fuori dalla realtà.


----------

